# Fangshi new 2x2 - "ShiShuang" 方是 世双



## KongShou (Nov 1, 2013)

Original thread

Basically it talks about how hard it was to finally get this mass produced and go through its mechanism. The alignment mechanism uses the special Fangshi core used before in other Fangshi cubes, and the corner pieces will continue to be like the will known Shuangren corner piece in terms of how it assembles and works. 
*It does not use stickers.* Instead we have caps which will snap on to the 2x2. 



Spoiler: Pictures






























wow pics so big


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay another FangShi. I'll definitely be getting this. Not the one with hearts, obviously. Interesting that the two newest cubes, this and the LingGan, both don't use stickers.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 1, 2013)

If this feels like a normal Fangshi, it'll be crap.


----------



## Endgame (Nov 1, 2013)

wont buy
wittwo4lyf


----------



## Teencuber (Nov 1, 2013)

It would be really helpful if i could see the pictures.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried the 55 mm versions ( or are there only 55 mm)? I am really looking forward to a slight bigger 2x2.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 2, 2013)

Isn't this veeerry similar to the LingPo.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Has anyone tried the 55 mm versions ( or are there only 55 mm)? I am really looking forward to a slight bigger 2x2.



I'm curious about this too. Bigger cubes are so much easier to manipulate for me.


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Isn't this veeerry similar to the LingPo.



Well the SR was pretty similar to the Weilong...or the other way around.

It's still unclear what type of alignment mechanism will be on this 2x2.

link


----------



## thesolver (Nov 2, 2013)

Is it available for pre ordering


----------



## kcl (Nov 2, 2013)

So many new cubes. I say screw this. My Dayan is a beast. Really can't get any better.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 2, 2013)

there is already a thread for this puzzle. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ot-Funs-Puzzle-quot-&#26041;&#26159;(fangshi)


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks like the Fangshi 2x2 is coming out soon. Now lets see Fangshi come out with a 4x4 and see if they can compete there also.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 21, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> Looks like the Fangshi 2x2 is coming out soon. Now lets see Fangshi come out with a 4x4 and see if they can compete there also.
> 
> ~snip~



Nice sticker colors. It looks like a promising cube.


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 21, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Nice sticker colors. It looks like a promising cube.



They are ok colors I think, but they are not stickers I've heard. They are plastic tiles set into the pieces. So we can't change the colors if we wanted to.


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 22, 2013)

wow, chips instead of stickers !


----------



## Seryague (Jan 26, 2014)

Does anyone have the 55 mm fangshi shishuang? do you recommend it? do you like the size, the feeling of it...?


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 26, 2014)

Check out the YouTube for answers.
I think CubeOrCubes made a video about 55mm ShiShuang, and couple of other youtubers also have a video.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 26, 2014)

Seryague said:


> Does anyone have the 55 mm fangshi shishuang? do you recommend it? do you like the size, the feeling of it...?



I have one on the way to me from Wallbuys.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 26, 2014)

Seryague said:


> Does anyone have the 55 mm fangshi shishuang? do you recommend it? do you like the size, the feeling of it...?



I do 2X2 for more than a year. I could not get any better than 12 secs average. With my 55 mm I had an Ao100 of 9.37. It's awesome.


----------



## Seryague (Jan 26, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> Check out the YouTube for answers.
> I think CubeOrCubes made a video about 55mm ShiShuang, and couple of other youtubers also have a video.



I saw that video today, but almost all he says are bad things of it. I suppose its a great cube. Every cube is different, thats why I wanted to know more oppinions


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 26, 2014)

Seryague said:


> I saw that video today, but almost all he says are bad things of it. I suppose its a great cube. Every cube is different, thats why I wanted to know more oppinions



Mine should be here within the next few days (It's in detroit as of this morning). I'll post my (basically first) opinions in writing after I get it and make some videos on it. I'll be comparing it to my wittwo and kind of the dayan 2x2 (only had it for a few days since it wasn't mine but I can compare the feel and stuff)


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 26, 2014)

Every weekly competition I finish last so I doubt my opinion has any value, but for what it is worth, it is:
-Fast
-Smooth
-Good at corner cutting
-Perfect size for my hands.
[video=youtube_share;yAaJ2yxKJog]http://youtu.be/yAaJ2yxKJog[/video]


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if the 55mm will be available in tiled-version? I just love the tiles on my 50 mm.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 27, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Does anyone know if the 55mm will be available in tiled-version? I just love the tiles on my 50 mm.



I don't think so but the closest thing to the riled one is the clear one with hearts.


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 27, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> I do 2X2 for more than a year. I could not get any better than 12 secs average. With my 55 mm I had an Ao100 of 9.37. It's awesome.



Do you use a LBL method?


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 27, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Do you use a LBL method?



Ortega.



Michael Womack said:


> I don't think so but the closest thing to the riled one is the clear one with hearts.



Nah, too sweet for me..


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 27, 2014)

Did you know that the 55mm Fangshi ShiShuang 2x2 is the 48mm Fangshi 2x2 with caps on it to make it 55mm cube?


----------



## Seryague (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes 
It makes the cube more unstable. However, I think on a 2x2 the unstable feeling is not a problem. There are just two layers! If there were seven it would be because it would be harder to turn, but on a 2x2... NEVER 
Nevertheless, this is just an opinion. I don't have the cube yet so these are just my personal thoughts of it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 27, 2014)

My unboxing video of the 55mm one.


----------



## Seryague (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you feel confortable with it?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 27, 2014)

Seryague said:


> Do you feel confortable with it?



Who me? Ya I like it allot.


----------



## Seryague (Jan 27, 2014)

I think I'm going to buy it as soon as I can


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 27, 2014)

Seryague said:


> I think I'm going to buy it as soon as I can



Go for it it's an epicly good.


----------



## Seryague (Jan 27, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Go for it it's an epicly good.



Is it for you the unstable feeling annoying?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 27, 2014)

Seryague said:


> Is it for you the unstable feeling annoying?



Not really I think it helps me get more accurate times.


----------



## Seryague (Jan 27, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Not really I think it helps me get more accurate times.



Exactly what I thought
By the way, you should get a better quality camera


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 27, 2014)

Seryague said:


> Exactly what I thought
> By the way, you should get a better quality camera



I know it's like 3.5 years old and starting to fall apart but it still works well.


----------

